# Proposed Colorado Wolf Reintroduction Plan



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

I have no idea if any of you are following thins but Colorado Parks and Wildlife has released their proposed wolf reintroduction plan. 

Here is a map of the reintroduction areas.










And here is a link to the plan









Colorado Parks and Wildlife


Colorado Parks and Wildlife is a nationally recognized leader in conservation, outdoor recreation and wildlife management. The agency manages 42 state parks, all of Colorado's wildlife, more than 300 state wildlife areas and a host of recreational programs. CPW issues hunting and fishing...




cpw.state.co.us


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

Build that wall! Build that wall!


----------



## KRH (Jul 27, 2015)

“…effects of wolves on native ungulate populations are difficult to predict…”

Unless they are introducing vegan wolves from Boulder, this statement is insulting at best, and likely willfully dishonest.


----------



## backcountry (May 19, 2016)

KRH said:


> “…effects of wolves on native ungulate populations are difficult to predict…”
> 
> Unless they are introducing vegan wolves from Boulder, this statement is insulting at best, and likely willfully dishonest.


It's important not to cherry pick. Here is the entire statement from which the quote was listed:



> The restoration of wolves to the state will undoubtedly add complexity to ungulate population dynamics. _However, the effects of wolves on native ungulate populations are difficult to predict because of the complex multiple-prey/multiple-predator system observed in Colorado_. A large body of literature suggests a complex suite of abiotic, bottom-up, and top-down forces including hunter harvest, predation, primary productivity,and climatic conditions that may be limiting or regulating factors of ungulate population dynamics (Crête1999, Vucetich et al., 2005, White and Garrott 2005a, Wright et al., 2006, Melis et al., 2009, Griffin et al.,
> 2011, Middleton 2012, Johnson et al., 2013, Middleton et al., 2013a). Consequently, the relative effectsof wolf predation in Colorado are likely to be situation-dependent and influenced by additional localized or regional factors.
> 
> Ungulates are primary prey for wolves. The best available scientific information suggests that, generally,wolves preferentially prey on elk when present, but will also prey on deer and moose (Smith et al., 2010, Orning et al., 2021). Significant effort, funding, and time has been spent to enhance elk, deer, and moose populations in Colorado; therefore, understanding the interactions between wolves and these ungulates will be important for future management of both predator and prey. Predation on mountain goats, and bighorn sheep is not anticipated to be significant. Non-native feral animals, such as wild horses (Equus ferus), could also be preyed upon by wolves in western Colorado.


And the section above that mentioned the range of possible impacts, including decreases in herd population which could have negative impacts (on groups like hunters).

They aren't being dishonest. They are stating that the range of ecological impacts is complicated and will likely be different around the western slope based on local conditions.


----------



## KRH (Jul 27, 2015)

backcountry said:


> It's important not to cherry pick. Here is the entire statement from which the quote was listed:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Of course there are a range of possibilities, my point is this was written in an intellectually dishonest way. The author(s) generally wrote this with the slant that herd reduction is a merely a possibility, not that herd reduction will happen or at the very least is an extremely high probability. Have they seen how wolf reintroduction has worked elsewhere? Call it what it is, wolves eat undulates and there will very likely be less undulates, its not just a possible outcome.

Here’s another cherry pick - the whole section is titled “Predator Prey Interactions”. How exactly do they interact? Are they playing cards and drinking beers? Another example of how this is slanted. Call it what it is.

There’s absolutely a debate to be had on the merits of wolf reintroduction, I like wolves and think they have their place. But they should shoot the reader straight, this is not written in a neutral way.


----------



## backcountry (May 19, 2016)

Predator prey cycles & interactions is an entire area of biological study.

It's actually uncertain what the outcome will be. They are being intellectually honest.

How much time have you spent studying ecology outside the narrow range of hunting?

*"We don't know" is about neutral as it gets. They cited primary literature that explains the complexity and why it's not possible to draw conclusions at this point. And remember, they are just responding to the requirements of a new law created by the citizens.


----------



## KRH (Jul 27, 2015)

Happy holidays and thanks for your point of view


----------



## backcountry (May 19, 2016)

KRH said:


> Happy holidays and thanks for your point of view


Have a good holiday season, KRH.

For clarity, I'm largely against these types of ballot initiatives and I think they played with fire. I say that not only from the science standpoint but also the fact that a majority of citizens live on the other side of the Divide but this will initially have much larger affect on the rural communities that likely voted against it.

I'm often pro reintroduction of predators but I'd prefer to see it initiated by the wildlife agencies after years of study and planning for the change. This current law leaves CO agencies in a bind and will pit so many groups against each other.

That's why I don't see fault or intellectual dishonesty on the part of CPW. They simply lack the data and foundation to make many meaningful conclusions about reintroducing a predator that has been extirpated this long. (Granted, the complexity they justly cite means a large level of uncertainty would remain even after foundational studies). Ecological policy like this is just messy that way. I don't envy the agency, hunters, ranchers, or even regular outdoorsman in the years to come while the new ecological balance is discovered. And those hearings in 2023 are going to be "interesting" to say the least 😬


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

Wolves are cool. Bring'em back everywhere.


----------



## APD (Nov 16, 2008)

backcountry said:


> Have a good holiday season, KRH.
> 
> For clarity, I'm largely against these types of ballot initiatives and I think they played with fire. I say that not only from the science standpoint but also the fact that a majority of citizens live on the other side of the Divide but this will initially have much larger affect on the rural communities that likely voted against it.
> 
> ...


I agree with the wrong entity making decisions. 

Anyone recall this tale?













__





Google Image Result for https://m.media-amazon.com/images/I/517S9Z8YKCL._AC_SY780_.jpg






images.app.goo.gl


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

Woofs are cool and majestic I think. Introduce them to Utah and get a pack started.


----------



## SaltyWalty (Feb 1, 2021)

I don’t really care what Colorado does as long as they can be “SOS” if they’re found in Utah


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

SaltyWalty said:


> I don’t really care what Colorado does as long as they can be “SOS” if they’re found in Utah


Not Legally, but…


----------



## CHIEF_10_BEERS (Mar 24, 2021)

SaltyWalty said:


> I don’t really care what Colorado does as long as they can be “SOS” if they’re found in Utah


There isn't any wolves in Utah, only big coyotes. So, feel free to "SOS".
If anyone questions you tell them that their mom said it was OK.


----------



## NativeCutt (Dec 31, 2020)

I recently watched a documentary on wolves (can't remember what it was titled). Might have been in Yellowstone. I got a little sick feeling watching the wolves hunt down an elk from the herd and then take it down. I placed my human feelings on the elk and thought of how scared it must have been to have the wolves pursuing it and then attacking it.

I also watched a hunt for a Mule deer buck. When the hunter pulled the trigger, it showed the deer lunge forward, hit the ground, and then frantically paw the ground as it tried to get up. The camera left the scene as the deer was struggling. I must be getting sensitive in my old age, as I had the same sick feeling come over me watching the deer struggle. 

I also watched a hunt were they were helping a young (handicapped) hunter take a big horn sheep. When the boy finally pulled the trigger and killed the sheep, all the adult hunters patted him on the back and told him how great it was. I watched closely the reaction of the boy. To me he didn't seem all that excited about it. He may have been--everyone expresses joy and excitement differently, I suppose. At the end of the show, they showed the guide and those who assisted on the hunt gathered around the sheep. As I looked at the dead sheep, I wondered where I lost the thrill or the desire to kill like I used to. I actually felt sad for the sheep.

In my younger years, I used to love these hunting shows and dreamed of the hunt and excitement for the kill. It just doesn't push my button anymore, I guess, and hasn't for 40 years. A friend I grew up with continues to hunt everything he can and takes glory camera shots of all his adventures. He lives to hunt. 

Anyway, I've probably detoured off topic. Whether of wolves or of men...killing of big game for food or for fun seems to be in both wolve's and men's blood.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

I've never thought about wild game that way except for a wounded animal and I just want the hunter to get it insisted.

I have wondered how a fish feels once the hook is set and it is being dragged towards the shore only to be placed in a bucket or have a steel clip placed through the gills and then thrown back into the water.

Being a hunted animal or fish can be quite tough at times.

Sent from my SM-A426U using Tapatalk


----------



## middlefork (Nov 2, 2008)

I wonder what goes through a cow or pigs mind as they walk down the chute?
How do hens feel laying an egg all the time?
And I wonder how many little animals cringe when the hear the sound of a swather?

Nature has some sense of humor I guess.


----------



## fobit (Mar 1, 2017)

johnnycake said:


> Wolves are cool. Bring'em back everywhere.


Start with the avenues in Salt Lake. Those people need a taste of reality.


----------

